# Pregnant Goat VERY fat... UPDATE: PIC OF A 225LB NUBIAN DOE!!!



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jan 2, 2013)

*I have a 3 year old doe who has always had an "active rumen" since I got her. She has always been my biggest doe. She seemed fat to me until I read on her that sometimes they can just get big bellies from their rumens. Last summer I taped her with a dairy tape at 160 pounds.

She kidded twice before I got her. And I bred her in September, and she is just huge. She is so fat she waddles around and her head swings side to side, and she walks pretty slow now! I can't believe how big she got so fast! She doesn't get anything except alfalfa and a tiny bit of native browse.

Should I be worried?

Is there anything that I should be doing?

Anything I should be watching out for?


UPDATE; 4 WEEKS LEFT!!!!!!! 

*


----------



## SheepGirl (Jan 2, 2013)

What is her body condition score?


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jan 2, 2013)

*I'm not very experienced in judging goats, since these are my first, but I would score her at about 3-4 before pregnant and now too.*


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jan 2, 2013)

*Here she is at only 10 weeks pregnant...










*


----------



## Lamancha Acres 123 (Jan 3, 2013)

2 of ours are looking really big as well, acually twice as big last year and they have a month to go, although there both from trips so who knows????


----------



## ThornyRidgeII (Jan 3, 2013)

alfalfa makes goats fat.. are you talking pure alfalfa.. also wondering about parasites.. her coat looks a little rough.. has she ever been checked for worms?  would suggest getting a fecal done.. might also want to get her on a more rounded diet so she doesn't become ketotic (something to worry about with diet and weight when pregnant) a good grass/alfalfa mix hay would be a better choice in my opinion over the pure alfalfa and little bit of browse.  also if you are worried about her size actually do a body rating on her.. compare her by actually getting your hands on her and run up and down her spine and hips.. should be able to feel them with a little bit of fat over them.. be able to feel the definition to her bones.. if it is solid mass of fat then she is overweight. She looks like dairy goat and from that picture looks "chubby"


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jan 3, 2013)

*Yes I feed pure alfalfa. Only other hays we have here is 4-way (which they won't eat- I've tried) and bermuda. 

I dewormed her three times (10 days apart) with Ivomec Plus this last summer and again later twice with valbazen. She also had a copper bolus last summer- getting ready to do it again. She's always had the longest hair of my does, and in the pic she's dirty because it's been raining and muddy, but her hair feels soft in real life. 

I can feel definition of her bones, it's not a solid mass lol. 

Should I be giving her grain or anything else as the time nears for her kidding date? I have read about ketosis and wondering if there is anything I should be doing different?


ETA:
Also forgot to add she is on Sweetlix Meat Maker loose minerals.*


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jan 4, 2013)

yes, you can give her 2 or 3 cups of grain near the end of her gestation, the last 3 weeks or 4 weeks.  

She does have plenty of body condition, but she doesn't seem all that big to me. She could be carrying triplets, they will get pretty big sometimes with trips and start showing sooner.  

I also prefer some grass hay in their diet, but I know there are people on her feeding only alfalfa hay.  

She really looks normal to me and okay to me.


----------



## ksalvagno (Jan 4, 2013)

She looks a little over conditioned but not  horrible. I'm sure nursing her kids will take the weight off. Definitely go easy on the grain if you are giving her any at all.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jan 4, 2013)

*She isn't getting any grain or pellets at all right now, just hay. 

I want to start giving her some grain to help make sure she doesn't get ketosis during the last 4 weeks (we have 7 weeks to go now). So hopefully she doesn't add any more weight on!

I taped her at 160 pounds last summer non-preggo. It'd be interesting to see how much the tape says she weighs now! I'll check and see tomorrow just for the heckuvit. *


----------



## GLENMAR (Jan 5, 2013)

She is a big girl. Can't wait to see what you get. My first kidding last year was just 1 buckling. Now I have 2 girls bred.
I want 4 doelings   Who dosen't, right??


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jan 5, 2013)

*Yes she is a big girl! When I first got her she pulled me down over the milking stand when I had her collar, and I am a STRONG woman! LoL.


I'm hoping for triplets from her, 2 girls and a boy.  I'll keep one girl and the buck, and I have a friend who wants the other doe from her. *


----------



## Catahoula (Jan 6, 2013)

Oh my...I think my two boer wethers are FAT. They look bigger than your prego doe. 

I can still see her hip bone...so she can't be that big? Love here curly hair.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jan 21, 2013)

*Ok, I taped her today and it was OVER the limit of the dairy tape!!!  

By continuing on in inches the same scale as the tape that puts her at about 220-225. 

That means since last summer she has gained like 60 pounds!!! See I knew she was fat! 

Funny thing is I can see her hip bones more now than at the beginning of the pregnancy.

No wonder she is sluggish and her knees click!!! 

She must be carrying 10 babies in there!!!

I will get an updated pic tomorrow.*


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jan 21, 2013)

Wait, your NOT supposed to feed pregnant goats grain? 

Crap. 


And oh my gosh. That is ridiculous xD. She is fat. 
Mrs. Fat ^^

Maybe she'll have quads or 5's !!!! [No idea what 5 set would be]

Oh, and is that GRASS i see??!?!?!?!? 
IN JANUARY!?!?!

.___.

The south is weird.


----------



## pridegoethb4thefall (Jan 21, 2013)

I have never used a tape to measure the weight. I think Ill get one to check my chubby nigerian doe. She is so big, im worried, but maybe Im just used to smaller goats and she is just right.

Where on the body do you put the tape around WhiteMountainsRanch?


----------



## Fluffygal (Jan 21, 2013)

Ofcourse she could just have one big buck baby in there 

Who was it that had the dream post about the huge baby? This just made me think of that. 

Do you have an updated pic of her? Maybe one that shows her before and one that shows her now?


----------



## rinksgi (Jan 21, 2013)

I am fairly inexperienced, but I'm wondering if she could be slightly bloated? My buck looked like he had an innertube around his belly. I gave him a CD&T shot and 3 weeks later, a booster. He has slimmed down a lot And I have not changed feed. So, I was wondering if you have given your doe a shot?


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jan 21, 2013)

*I haven't done anything different with her now that before, except now she is pregnant. She is getting her CD&T shot in a couple days. 


I will get pics tomorrow and post before & afters. *


----------



## Stacykins (Jan 22, 2013)

So I could get accurate weights, I bought a Large Dog Scale  that goes up to 250lbs. It makes keeping track of weights easier. I found that scale for $100 after some hunting. It makes a world of difference compared to a weight tape.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 22, 2013)

Stacykins said:
			
		

> So I could get accurate weights, I bought a Large Dog Scale  that goes up to 250lbs. It makes keeping track of weights easier. I found that scale for $100 after some hunting. It makes a world of difference compared to a weight tape.


Maybe you could post this under another section like equipment and supplies. 
Many people on here want a scale but everything I have found was 300+
This is much better price wise for most of us!


----------



## Renegade (Jan 22, 2013)

That scale would only work for smaller breed goats. It says it's 28" x 16". That's not very big. 

Donna


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jan 22, 2013)

Fluffygal said:
			
		

> Ofcourse she could just have one big buck baby in there
> 
> Who was it that had the dream post about the huge baby? This just made me think of that.


*

Noooo don't say that, good thoughts in bad thoughts out, good thoughts in bad thoughts out, good thoughts in bad thoughts out!!!


Think PINK!!!!  *


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jan 22, 2013)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> Stacykins said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*

This is what I need!!!

http://www.amazon.com/Vet-Livestock...358885687&sr=1-21&keywords=Digital+Pet+Scales*


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jan 22, 2013)

*Ok here are her before and afters. Sorry the after is a little far away, she wanted to be RIGHT next to me the entire time, so I had to run away from her to get the pic.   

Before: (And I thought she was fat here!)  160 lbs.








After: (Like a sausage) Due in 4 weeks. 225 lbs.



*


----------



## promiseacres (Jan 22, 2013)

The poor thing!


----------



## Fluffygal (Jan 22, 2013)

Woe she IS big. 
Looks like she is growing a whole other herd. Hope you do get some healthy girls from her.


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Jan 22, 2013)

Look at her udder and posture. Are you sure she's only just a few weeks along?


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jan 22, 2013)

greenfamilyfarms said:
			
		

> Look at her udder and posture. Are you sure she's only just a few weeks along?


*

No sorry if I wasn't clear; she only has 4 more weeks before she is due to kid. *


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jan 22, 2013)

Fluffygal said:
			
		

> Woe she IS big.
> Looks like she is growing a whole other herd. Hope you do get some healthy girls from her.


*

LOL, thank you!!! I will be keeping ALL the doe babies from her, and one boy too.  She has some good old Kastdemur bloodlines and is a GREAT milker. *


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jan 22, 2013)

pridegoethb4thefall said:
			
		

> I have never used a tape to measure the weight. I think Ill get one to check my chubby nigerian doe. She is so big, im worried, but maybe Im just used to smaller goats and she is just right.
> 
> Where on the body do you put the tape around WhiteMountainsRanch?


*
You put the tape right behind their front legs, so essentially around the ribs.*


----------



## Mossy Stone Farm (Jan 22, 2013)

WOW!!!!..... SHE is very pretty, can't wait to see her kids....

Good luck......


----------



## mama24 (Jan 22, 2013)

Holy cow! I am voting for quads! Lol


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jan 22, 2013)

Mossy Stone Farm said:
			
		

> WOW!!!!..... SHE is very pretty, can't wait to see her kids....
> 
> Good luck......


*
Thank you!!!! I can't wait to see them either! They are going to be gorgeous!!!*


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jan 22, 2013)

mama24 said:
			
		

> Holy cow! I am voting for quads! Lol


*
YAY Quads!!! I would LOOOOOOVE to get three girls and a boy!!! *


----------



## Catahoula (Jan 22, 2013)

mama24 said:
			
		

> Holy cow! I am voting for quads! Lol


X2


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 22, 2013)

From the look of the photos...are you sure of your birthing date?  She could be sooner?

But then I am the one that had a very pregnant looking ram...yeah...we feed them perhaps too much?


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jan 22, 2013)

bonbean01 said:
			
		

> From the look of the photos...are you sure of your birthing date?  She could be sooner?
> 
> But then I am the one that had a very pregnant looking ram...yeah...we feed them perhaps too much?


*They were at the breeders specific dates. The breeder breeds by hand, doesn't just "throw them in". My doe was there for 17 days total, bred 2 different times I believe. She gave me a buck memo with the dates putting her due on Feb 23rd. Even if she was bred the very first day she was there she still wouldn't be due until Feb 8th.*


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jan 22, 2013)

WhiteMountainsRanch said:
			
		

> pridegoethb4thefall said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think the tape will work with Nigerian or Pygmy's


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 22, 2013)

ahhh...well then, I'd say expect lots of babies from her


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jan 22, 2013)

bonbean01 said:
			
		

> ahhh...well then, I'd say expect lots of babies from her


*
Hehe thanks! I'm sooooo excited!!!*


----------



## poorboys (Jan 23, 2013)

Nice looking, I bet at least 3, good luck with her and post plenty of pics!!!!


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jan 23, 2013)

poorboys said:
			
		

> Nice looking, I bet at least 3, good luck with her and post plenty of pics!!!!


*
Thanks! I'm hoping for three at least!!!  Better to have more small ones than one big one! *


----------

